
And man made life: Artificial life, stuff of dreams and nightmares, has arrived - yan
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=16163154&fsrc=rss
======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1364553>

~~~
swombat
I prefer the Economist coverage myself, but agreed that we only need one on
the front page.

~~~
jacquesm
It's a pretty balanced view, even if it could have done without the
'terrorist' mention, that's just too obvious.

